# '67 convertible top hydraulic fluid



## toplesstempest (Jun 28, 2011)

I blew a line for my top this morning, I ordered new lines but trying to figure out what fluid I have, it is clear/light brown and smells like diesel fuel. From reading it seems it should be ATF or brake fluid, this sure does not feel or smell like either. Any thoughts about what I re-fill with?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

toplesstempest said:


> I blew a line for my top this morning, I ordered new lines but trying to figure out what fluid I have, it is clear/light brown and smells like diesel fuel. From reading it seems it should be ATF or brake fluid, this sure does not feel or smell like either. Any thoughts about what I re-fill with?


my 70 has atf. some of the earlier ones had brake fluid. i think 67 was atf.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

check glove box manual or factory service manual.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 came with brake fluid. After rebuilding the pump motor 3 times, I got smart and switched to ATF. That was 15 years ago, and it's been fine ever since. Brake fluid absorbs moisture and causes the pump impellor to sieze up unless you lower the top about once a week. And that's in a dry CA climate. Bad stuff. No worries, just refill with Dexron and all will be fine.


----------

